# اليكم المفاجاة : شرح كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 فبراير 2012)

البداية :
ماهي الفائدة من حساب الكميات ؟ 
حساب الكميات هي خلاصة العمل في الطرق وهي الغاية التي يسعى الي تحقيقها العاملون في هذا المجال وهي اساس التفاوض والتعاقد 
وفي الفترة الاخيرة تتطورت عملية حساب الكميات اصبحت تخصص قائم بذاته يمنح
الطلاب من خلاله الدرجات العليا في هذا التخصص تصل الي درجة الدكتورة 
التتطور في عمليات حساب الكميات كان نتاج طبيعي للتطور الذي حدث في
المشاريع الانشائية مما ادي للاهتمام بحساب الكميات (والتي هي اساس العمل
الانشائي)
وصاحب هذا التتطور تتطور في الادوات والبرامج التي تستخدم في عملية حساب
الكميات وظهرت في الفترات الاخيرة كثير من هذا البرامج غالية الثمن واكثر
دقة 

الخلاصة : 
الكميات هي الغاية التي يسعي لتحقيقها المقاول وهي اساس التفاوض والتعاق










العوامل الموثرة في حساب الكميات : 
بطريقة اخري ماهي الاسباب التي توثر سلبا وايجابا في حساب الكميات؟
او ما هي العوامل التي نعتمد عليها في حساب الكميات ؟ 

هناك ثلاثة عوامل رئسية توثر في عملية حساب الكميات 
1- المقطع العرضي للطريق 
2- قراءات الارض الطبيعة للطريق 
3- خط التصميم او الخط الانشائي للتصميم 

هذه العوامل من خلالها يمكننا التحكم في حساب الكميات وتغير اي عامل يوثر في الكميات الناتجة 

وسوف اتحدث عن كل واحد من هذه العوامل علي حدة









المقطع العرضي للطريق Cross-Section :
هو الجزء المحصور بين الارض الطبيعية للمسار الطريق والخط التصميم للطريق وهو يتكون من الاجزاء التالية:]
1- خط الارض الطبيعية 
2- الخط التصميم الانشائي للطريق 
3- الميول الجانبي side slop 
( كنت اتمني ان تكون هناك صورة توضيحية )
تاثير هذا العامل علي حساب الكميات: 
هذا العامل موثر جدا في عملية حساب الكميات يمثل التاثر في الاتي: 
1- كلما كان الفرق بين قراءات الارض الطبيعية والمستوي التصميمي كبير كانت الكميات الناتجه كبيرة والعكس صحيح 
2- الميول الجانبي كلما كانت نسبة الميول الجانبية كبيرة كانت الكمية الناتجة كبيرة والعكس صحيح 
فمثلا الكميات الناتجة (عندما كانت نسبة الميول الجانبية هي 1:3 ) اكبر من الكميات الناتجة عندما تكون الميول الجانبية مثلا (1:2
مرحلة تجميع معلومات حساب الكميات : 
سوف افترض في هذه الدروس اني مقاول وليس مصمم
بحيث يكون المقطع العرضي جاهز ومصصم من قبل المصصم (اي سوف لا اتحدث عن
كيفية تصميم المقطع العرضي لان الهدف من الدورس كيفية الحساب وليس التصميم
) 
اول معلومة مهمة في حساب علي الكميات وهي معرفة المقطع العرضي لان من خلال
يكمننا معرفة الكيفية التي يتم بها الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعية للطريق 
نفترض ان المقطع العرضي هو الشكل الاتي : 





حيث يوضح الشكل NGL مستوي
الارض الطبيعية و DL المستوي التصميمي وside slop 1:2 or 1:4 (وهذا نقصد
بها ان side slop يكون 1:4 الي ارتفاع محدد مثلا 3 متر واذا زاد عن ذلك
يصبح 1:2 ) وطبقات الطريق Embankment, subase,base​



 

قراءات الارض الطبيعية : NGL 
شكل المقطع العرضي يجب التقيد به في عملية الرفع المساحي للمسار الطريق فمن الشكل السابق للمقطع العرضي نجد المعلومات الاتيه: 
عرض طبقة الاساس Base هو 10 متر 5 متر شمال منتصف الطريق و5 متر يمين منتصف الطريق وتكتب هكذا 5RT & 5LT 
عرض الاسفلت 7 متر ( 3.5RT & 3.5LT) 

اذن الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعية للمسار الطريق يجب ان تكون علي الابعاد اعلاه 
بحيث تكون القراءات علي النحو الاتية 
10M LT & 5M LT &3.5M LT & CL & 3.5M RT & 5M RT & 10M RT 
10M RT & 10M LT هي قراءات لزيادة العرض في طبقة الردميات 
CL هي منتصف الطريق 
وتكون القراءات بالشكل الاتي :
المستوي التصميمي : Design Level 
هو يكون معطي من قبل المصمم (قلنا الهدف حساب الكميات وليس التصميم ) 
هو يكون في الشكل الاتي : 
حساب المساحة :
كما نعلم إن التكامل بين المساحات و الحجوم، لهذا فان المساحة هي المقدمة لإيجاد الحجوم وكميات الحفر والردم تبدأ بحساب المساحات.

يتم قياس مساحة أي شكل هندسي ما إما من خلال رسوم بيانية (مخططات)
والتي تكون بمقياس معين ومناسب أو بطريقة مباشرة من خلال القياسات التي تم
أخذها من الحقل وهذه الطريقة أدق ولكنها أكثر صعوبة من البيانية وهي
الطريقة التي تم استخدامها في مشروعنا.

يتم في العادة قياس مناسيب نقاط مختلفة مأخوذة على خطوط متعامدة مع
اتجاه محور المشروع المقترح وهي ما تعرف بالمقاطع العرضية
(Cross-Section). والمقطع العرضي عبارة عن ذلك الجزء المحصور بين سطح
الطريق المخصص لسير السيارات وخطي الميلين الجانبيين وبين خط سطح الأرض
الطبيعية. وتحسب مساحات هذه المقاطع بمعرفة مناسيب وعناصر التصميم
المختلفة، وإذا عرفت المساحات للمقاطع العرضية بالتالي يمكن حساب كميات
الحفر والردم بين كل مقطعين متتاليين وبالتالي حساب كميات الحفر والردم
لكل المشروع. 

والطرق المستخدمة لحساب المساحات للمقاطع العرضية كثيرة ومنها:

•	الطريقة الميكانيكية.
•	الطريقة التخطيطية.
•	الطريقة الحسابية (التحليلية).
البرامج المستخدمة في حساب الكميات :
* في حساب كميات الحفر والردم يحسب من طبقة الردميات Embankment
* ومع تتطور البرامج المساحية هناك عدة برامج لحساب الكميات واغلب هذه
البرامج غالية الثمن لاتقدر عليها الا الشركات الكبيرة , وهناك برامج
رخصية الثمن لحساب الكميات ولكن دقتها اقل في حساب الكميات
* من البرامج الغالية الثمن واكثر دقة
* برنامج Earh Work المعتمد من قبل وزارة الموصلات السعودية
* برنامج Earh vloume KH المستخدم من قبل الشركات الامريكية
* برنامج MS الماني يستخدم من قبل الشركات الالمانية
* وغيرها من البرامج الاخري

* اما البرامج رخصية الثمن
* برنامج AUTODESKLAND المشهور والكميات الناتجة اقل دقة
* برنامج الاكسل مع ادخال بعض المعادلات تصبح دقته مقبوله
* برنامج SOFT DESK الكميات الناتجة مقبولة
* وغيرها من البرامج الاخري

وعلي العموم الشي المتعارف عليه هو ان هناك اتفاق بين المقاول والمالك علي كميات محدد وباضافة او زيادة محددة بنسب
كيفية حساب الكميات : 
كيف احسب الكميات ؟ 
عن طريق البرامج المختلفة طبعا لكل برنامج طريقة
المختلفة في ادخال هذا المعلومات ولكن جميع هذه البرامج تتفق علي هذه
المدخلات (قراءات الارض الطبيعية NGL و المقطع العرضي للطريق
CORSS-SECTION و المستوي التصميم ) والاختلاف في الكيفية التي تدخل بها
هذه المدخلات (هنا نحن ليست بصدد الحديث عن كيفية حساب الكميات بهذه
البرامج ) 

سوف اطرح هنا طريقة بسطية جدا في عملية حساب الكميات ويمكننا تطبيق هذه الطريقة برنامج الاكسل الموجود في حاسب اي شخص 

سوف اقوم بحساب الكميات عن طريق الاحداثيات (طبعا هناك طرق اخري كثيره )
ولكن هذه الطريقة اسهل وادقة (والهدف توضيح فكرة حساب الكميات






شرح الطريقة : 



فمن الشكل اعلاه لدينا احداثيات النقاط 
علي الابعاد 
10m RT & 5M RT &3.5 M RT & 10M LT& 5M LT& 3.5MLT& CL 
في الارض الطبيعية و في المستوي التصميمي 
فالاحداثي عبارة عن (مسافة الافقية لقراءة من منتصف الطريق , القراءة عند هذه المسافة ) في الاتجاه RT تكون الابعاد موجبة مثلا 
(10,235.35 ) وفي الاتجاه LT تكون الابعاد سالبة فمثلا -10, 235.45 ) 
فمثلا في الشكل السابقة لدينا الاحداثيات الابعاد تبد من X1 الي X11 
الاحداثيات المناسيب تبد من Y1 الي Y11 
ولحساب هذه المساحة يكون قانون الاحداثيات العادي وهو 

A=0.5*{(X1*Y2+X2*Y3+X3*Y4+X4*Y5+X5*Y6+X6*Y7+X7*Y8+
X8*Y9+X9*Y10+X10*Y11+X11*Y1)-(Y1*X2+Y2*X3+Y3*X4+Y5*X6+Y6*X7+Y7*X8+Y8*X9+Y9*X10+
Y10*X11+Y11*X1)} 





طبعا كل هذه الاحداثيات معطي من قراءات الارض الطبيعية ( راجع الجدوال الاول ) من المستوي التصميمي (راجع الجدوال الثاني ) 
وبتطبيق هذه البيانات في القانون (وقانون معروف لكل ) نحصل علي مساحة المقطع المحددة 
فمثلا المقطع عند النقطة 103.100 = 25M2 وهكذا 

ندخل هذه في برنامج اكسل في دقائق بتطبيق المعادلة نحصل علي كل المساحات كل قطاع





الصورة توضح كيفية ادخال هذه البيانات في برنامج اكسل :
وكيفية حساب المساحات




يفية حساب الكميات: 
بعد حساب المساحات تاتي مرحلة حساب الكميات 
وفق للقوانين الاتيه: 
هناك مجموعة من الطرق و الحالات المختلفة و القوانين المختلفة لحساب
الحجوم وذلك حسب الاختلاف في حالة كل مقطع وسنعرض بعض النماذج من المشروع
تفي بكل الحالات الخمس لحسابات المقاطع

	المقطع الأول حفر والثاني حفر.
	المقطع الأول ردم والثاني ردم.
	المقطع الأول ردم والأخر حفر(أو العكس).
	المقطع الأول حفر والأخر مختلط (أو العكس).
	المقطع الأول ردم والأخر مختلط(أو العكس).
	المقطعان مختلطان.














المقطع الأول حفر والثاني حفر:

و القانون التالي يستخدم لكلتا الحالتين سواء كان المقطعان حفر كامل أو كانا ردم كامل
في هذه الحالة تحسب الحجوم على القانون التالي: 

V=D(A1+A2)/2
حيث 
V = حجم المواد 
A1 = مساحة المقطع الاول 
A2= مساحة المقطع الثاني 
D= المسافة بين المقطعي






المقطع الأول ردم والأخر حفر(أو العكس):

فيتم حساب مساحة الحفر والردم على النحو التالي:



الردم حسب القانون 
Vf={(F^2*D)/2*(F+C
حيث 
Vf= حجم الردم 
F= مساحة الردم 
C= مساحة القطع 
D= المسافة بين القطاعان





مثال : 
وقد اخترنا المقطعين التي أرقام محطاتهما على التوالي (Station 0+160) & (Station 0+180)

مساحة مقطع الحفر C ) ) m2 13.25=
مساحة مقطع الردم ( F ) = m2 10.39
المسافة بين المقطعين ( D)= 20 m

حجم الردم:
74.27 M3 

أما حجم الحفر:
45.67M3
:75::77::83:
​
​

​


----------



## حماده النجم (1 فبراير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/f4-montada


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 فبراير 2012)

15:14 
حساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

1- تقديم :
ما من أحد عمل فى مجال المساحة إلا وقد إحتاج فى يوم من الأيام لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات ترابية , وغالبا ما يكون مطلوب منه تسليم الأشياء الآتية فى نهاية المشروع :
1- خريطة كنتورية للمشروع .
2- شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر للمشروع .
3- كميات الحفر والردم (مُجملة) .
4- دفتر حصر تفصيلى للكميات (Bill of Quantities - BOQ) غالباً ما يكون عبارة عن ملف إكسل مع ملف أو اكثر أوتوكاد لبيان الرسومات التوضيحية للحسابات التفصيلية . 
وأيا ماكان البرنامج الذى تستخدمه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم :

* Land Development Desktop
* SDR Mapping And Design
* Surfer Ver. x
أو أى برنامج آخر فإنك تستطيع الحصول على المطالب الثلاثة الأولى بسهولة .
لكن الأهم هو دفتر حصر الكميات لأنك لا تستطيع أن تقدم للإستشارى (أو ممثل صاحب المشروع) فاتورة أعمال (مستخلص) بها سطرين فقط مثل :
* كميات الحفر = 219 متر مكعب
* كميات الردم = 280 متر مكعب
ولكن يجب عليك تقديم حسابات تفصيلية يستطيع أن يراجعها ويتحقق من صحتها قبل ان يعتمد لك الكميات وبالتالى قيمة الفاتورة (المستخلص) , هذا الحساب التفصيلى هو دفتر حصر الكميات ( Bill of Quantities - BOQ ) 
فإذا كان المشروع عبارة عن تسويات لأراضى فضاء لمدينة جديدة أو مخطط جديد فإن أكثر القائمين
على حساب الكميات غالبا ما يقسم الأرض إلى قطاعات عرضية على مسافات متساوية هى نفسها مسافة الشبكية (10 متر أو 5 متر) ويحسب مساحات القطاعات كما يفعل فى قطاعات الطرق غير انه لايوجد ميول جانبية هنا ومن القطاعات يحسب الكميات ويقدم جدول حساب الكميات مع رسومات القطاعات كدفتر حصر كميات للإستشارى أو مُمثل المالك.

وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تحتاج لأعمال مكتبية يدوية كثيرة , أقصد بذلك أعمال يدوية على الكمبيوتر وهى تستهلك وقتاً لا بأس به فضلاً عن إحتمال الخطأ البشرى .
وقد مر بى فى حياتى العملية مرتين على الأقل أن الإستشارى لم يوافق على طريقة القطاعات لأنه يراها غير دقيقة بالدرجة الكافية من وجهة نظره (بل إن بعضهم يراها تزيد فى كميات المقاول عن الذى تم تنفيذه بالفعل – وأحياناً أشاطرهم الرأى لأسباب يضيق المقام عن ذكرها الآن) وفى هذه الحالة يطلب الإستشارى من حاسب الكميات أن يُقسم الأرض إلى شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر ويحسب لكل خلية (مربع 10م × 10 م) أو (مربع 5 م × 5 م ) كمياته سواء حفر أو ردم ثم يجمع كميات الخلايا بعضها إلى بعض لحساب الكميات الكلية بنوعيها حفر وردم وذلك طبعاً فى ملف إكسل وترقم الخلايا (مربعات الشبكية) بأرقام مسلسلة على كل من لوحة الأوتوكاد وفى ملف الإكسل .

ولعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بطريقة آلية نستخدم برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0

البرنامج:



2- فكرة عمل برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0
برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 يقوم بحساب وكتابة دفتر حصر الكميات لأعمال التسوية الترابية مع تجهيز ملف أوتوكاد به الرسم المساعد والموضح للحسابات

2-1 البرنامج يطلب منك :
ملف أوتوكاد مرسوم عليه نقاط الشبكية سواء 5م × 5م أو 10م × 10م أو أى مسافة أخرى للشبكية , الصورة التالية لشبكية 5م × 5م :



والصورة التالية توضح جزء من هذا الملف عن قرب :



حيث :
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأخضر هو رقم النقطة .
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأحمر هو منسوب النقطة .
* الرمز × هو شكل النقطة الذى يمكن تغييره من القائمة [ Format > Point Style ] .

يجب أن تكون كل نقطة من نقاط الشبكية فى ملف الأوتوكاد معلوم لها إحداثىZ (المنسوب) , أى انك لو إستعملت الامر LIST يظهر لك إحداثيات النقطة ومنسوبها كما هو موضح باللون الأزرق:



لاحظ :
كلمة Point المُعلمة باللون الأصفر تدل على ان النقطة هى نقطة حقيقية وليست Block أو Attribute أو أى شىء آخر.

2- البرنامج يعطيك:
أولا: نفس ملف الأوتوكاد المُدخل وقد تم ترقيم مربعات الشبكية (دعنا نسميها خلايا) بأرقام مسلسلة ويُكتب كل رقم بلون مختلف حسب نوع الخلية :
1- الخلية الحفر تأخذ رقم لونه أصفر .
2- الخلية الردم تأخذ رقم لونه أزرق (سماوى) .
3- الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم تأخذ رقم لونه بنفسجى .
فى الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم يتم رسم الخط الفاصل بين الجزء الحفر والجزء الردم وهو خط تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الأرض الطبيعية وهو مايسمى بـ Zero Cut And Fill Line 
يرسم هذا الخط باللون الأحمر , بحيث أنه عند إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل يكون قد رسم خطوط الكنتور الناتجة من تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الارض الطبيعية وهو نفسه كنتور منسوب التسوية المطلوب ,
إنظر الصورة التالية للملف بعد إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل :



ثانياً: كذلك يُعطيك البرنامج (كمخرجات) ملف إكسل Excel من النوع Csv , بحيث يكون كل صف فى الملف يخص خلية (مربع) من خلايا الشبكية وفيه كل بياناتها وهى :
1- رقم الخلية , وهو نفسة الرقم الذى يكتبه البرنامج وسط الخلية فى ملف الأوتوكاد .
2- رقم كل نقطة من الأربعة نقاط التى تمثل أركان الخلية الأربعة .
3- الفرق بين منسوب التسوية ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية الأربعة , وهو إما عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية.
4- نوع الخلية حفر أم ردم أم تحتوى على جزء حفر وآخر ردم معاً .
5- متوسط عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم للخلية أى :
مجموع قيم عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند الأركان الأربعة للخلية مقسوماً على 4 .
6- مساحة الخلية .
7- حجم كميات الاتربة فى الخلية وهو يساوى حاصل ضرب البند 5 × البند 6 .
وفى آخر الجدول تقرير إحصائى تفصيلى .
ويخرج ملف الإكسل Csv يشبه الصورة التالية بدون أى تهيئة Formatting:



ولكن بقليل من التهيئة Formatting ممكن أن يصبح هكذا :

وهذا تفسير ماتعنيه عناوين رؤوس الأعمدة فى ملف الإكسل :
1- رقم الشكل (الخلية) سواء كانت مربع أم مثلث Shape No..
وهذا الرقم هو نفسه الرقم الموضوع فى منتصف الخلية ليدل عليها فى ملف الأوتوكاد
2- النقطة الاولى فى الخلية P1 .
3- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P1 .
4- النقطة الثانية فى الخلية P2 .
5- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P2 .
وهكذا حتى النقطة الرابعة P4 و Ht. P4 حيث ترتيب النقط كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية :
6- نوع الخلية حفر ام ردم C or F وهذا العمود يحتوى الحرف C عند الخلية الحفر و F عند الخلية
الردم و C & F عند الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وآخر ردم .
7- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الحفر M. Ht. C .
8- مساحة الخلية الحفر Area C .
9- حجم الأتربة للخلية الحفر Volume C .
10- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الردم M. Ht. F .
11- مساحة الخلية الردم Area F .
12- حجم الأتربة للخلية الردم Volume F .

ويبدو التقرير التفصيلى للحسابات فى آخر الملف مع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة هكذا :



3- الحصول على أفضل النتائج من برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 
حيث اننا قد حسبنا كميات الحفر والردم إجمالاً بواسطة برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب ثم حسبناها تفصيلا خلية بخلية بواسطة برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 فإنه يجب أن تكون الكميات مثماثلة أو قريبة جدا من بعضها , ولكن لو نظرت إلى الصورة التالية (وقد قمت بتوصيل نقاط الشبكية بعضها ببعض حتى تبدو واضحة) نجد أن البرنامج قام بحساب كميات الحفر والردم للمربعات وكذلك للمثلثات الموجودة عند حدالأرض المائل ولكن المساحة المهشرة باللون الأصفر لم يكن فيها نقاط شبكية وبالتالى لم تحسب كمياتها وبالتالى تكون الكميات الناتجة من البرنامج أقل قليلاً من الكميات المحسوبة ببرنامج اللاند ديسكتوب .



والحل بسيط جداً , حتى نضمن تغطية كل مساحة الأرض بنقاط الشبكية يجب جعل مربعات الشبكية
صغيرة بالقدر الكافى , قد تكون 5م × 5م مناسبة فى معظم المشاريع وأحياناً تكون 2م × 2م ممتازة
والجدول التالى يبين كيف تزداد دقة الحساب كلما قلت مسافة الشبكية .



أصبح فارق الكميات 18 متر عند إستخدام شبكية كل 2م , أى 4% عن الكميات الصحيحة الناتجة من برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب . وهذه الدقة جيدة جداً حيث ان الـ 4% هو تقريباً نفس الفارق فى الكميات الذى يُحققه برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مع نفسه إذا حسب نفس المشروع بالطرق الثلاثة المختلفة لمتوفرة لديه وهى :
1- Composit Method .
2- Grid Method .
3- Sections Method .
بل أحيانا تصل الفروق بين الطرق الثلاثة إلى 5% أو أكثر قليلاً من إجمالى الكميات .
وحتى نسبة الـ 5% فهى مقبولة كفارق بين حسابات المقاول والإستشارى

​


----------



## garary (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mido1984 (1 فبراير 2012)

شرح ممتاز


----------



## باسم مرزوق (2 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور اخى الفاضل ووفقك الله الى عمل الخيرات*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيييييييييييك خير


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الى الامام يا شباب​


----------



## طوكر (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأخ الفاضل 
هذا الموضوع خاص بالمهندس / دفع الله حمدان هجو وهذا هو رابط الموضوع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189520.html
في يوم 27 مارس 2010  *


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اضم صوتي للمهندس والعضو طوكر هذا الموضوع باسم المهندس دفع الله حمدان !!
الرجاء الالتزام بحفظ الملكيه الفكريه.


----------



## طالب علـم (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى فى الله​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الموضوع فعلا منقول من المحاضرة وانا نسيت اذكر ذلك فى العنوان

​


----------



## khaledadel (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed fayez abd (26 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك كتير


----------



## agag79 (22 يناير 2014)

اخى الكريم يوجد فيديو على اليوتيوب باسم الدكتور/سعيد المغربى يشرح كيفية حساب الحجوم بالامثله شرح وافى وبسيط


----------



## bas1977 (26 يناير 2014)

مشكورة جهودك
لكن نرجو عدم تكرار المواضيع , هذا الموضوع منقول ومكرر كثيرا


----------



## adel104 (29 يناير 2014)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## houssamfansah (30 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر سكورى (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahdg1984 (7 يونيو 2014)

شرح رائع


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

عمل ممتاز


----------



## NOURAS (9 يونيو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل حير


----------



## مدحت عبد الغنى (16 يونيو 2014)

الله يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## audaysurvey (24 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم: 
اريد ان اسأل ما هي الحالات التي يتم انشاء سطح التشكيل في الطرق مستوي وماهي الحالات التي تبدأ فيها الميول العرضية للطريق من مستوى التشكيل (الحفر) وكيف يتم ضبط الطبقة الاولى التي توضع علي السطح في الحالة الاولى اي في حالة عمل سطح التشكيل مستوي 
وشكرا


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## العمدة حبيب (1 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 مايو 2015)

مششششششششكور


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (24 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

